# megan massacre is hott!!!!!!!!!!



## D-BOL-74 (Jun 26, 2011)

post any pics of this woman or any ohter tattooed chicks up here please no suicide girls. thanks and enjoy.


----------



## MDR (Jun 26, 2011)

Have to say I've always liked tattoos on women (other than tramp stamps).  Very nice.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 26, 2011)

tiny little thang.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 26, 2011)

I mean if i was drunk, rollin, and she was all available maybe ,but those tattoos could make kate hudson a turn off


----------



## M4A3 (Jun 26, 2011)

The tattoos aren't really my thing, but I would still bang her with the tats. The metal in the face though, is a huge turn off for me.


----------



## GMO (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry bro, but I wouldn't hit that with your dick...


----------



## Saney (Jun 26, 2011)

i'd fuck it.. but she has no butt or tits... shes just a cute goth chick.. nothing more really


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2011)

how is she not just another suicide chick? i thought they all were well exactly like her.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 26, 2011)

Ech!


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 26, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> how is she not just another suicide chick? i thought they all were well exactly like her.



yup


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 26, 2011)

I wouldn't hit that with your truck.


----------



## SFW (Jun 26, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> I wouldn't hit that with your truck.


 
young enough to be your granddaughter?


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 26, 2011)

SFW said:


> young enough to be your granddaughter?


----------



## hagaroids (Jun 26, 2011)

OP said post pics. post more hot tatted bitches or GTFO newbtards.


----------



## hagaroids (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## D-BOL-74 (Jun 27, 2011)

there is more to a woman then just her body. lol look at the eyes,and i mean most of them goth chicks are really masking their true self behind all them tatts and makeup. underneith all that she is a woman longing for a nice man to come into their life to show them love that they probaly didnt get when they was younger. but all in all i would still tap that in a heartbeat. lol i am still a man and il sell her the dream she is looking for until i get what i want lol


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 27, 2011)

D-BOL-74 said:


> there is more to a woman then just her body. lol look at the eyes,and i mean most of them goth chicks are really masking their true self behind all them tatts and makeup. underneath all that she is a woman longing for a nice man to come into their life to show them love that they probably didn't get when they was younger......




....and kill him.


----------



## twstdn8v (Jun 27, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> The tattoos aren't really my thing, but I would still bang her with the tats. The metal in the face though, is a huge turn off for me.



Agreed man, I'm a tattoo artist and I've seen some of the weirdest chicks come through my chair and most (not all) the ones who are all pierced from the neck up are some of the most needy ones. Wantin attention and praise for everything they do and say. Mostly chubby or ugly chicks get pierced but the ones who are already good looking and do it have issues.


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jun 27, 2011)

twstdn8v said:


> Agreed man, I'm a tattoo artist and I've seen some of the weirdest chicks come through my chair and most (not all) the ones who are all pierced from the neck up are some of the most needy ones. Wantin attention and praise for everything they do and say. Mostly chubby or ugly chicks get pierced but the ones who are already good looking and do it have issues.




I knew it.  I never understood getting a tattoo if it didn't have a meaning.  But some of these girls get some crazy shit just for the fuck of it.  But it almost seems like, if your semi-hot get a tattoo sleeve, and then frop around in a bikini, you can become a social website viral sensation over night


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jun 27, 2011)

....but i'd still fuck her


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jun 27, 2011)

That's too funny....megan woznicki is from one of my good long time friends tattoo shop right near me...its called colorwheel tattoo..she is a pretty good friend of mine and is one of the best tatto artist I have ever seen..its funny to see her finally getting the respect she deserves as a model and a tatto artist...its just kinda weird to see little megan on tv as I'm just used to her being normal ol meg ha


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hot Tattooed german girl <----Video


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jun 27, 2011)

I wanna Buck them all in the Futt.


----------



## CG (Jun 27, 2011)

work in progress said:


> i wanna buck them all in the futt.


x2



ceazur said:


> pro hormones are like eating a chicken wing, gears is like eating the chickens entire family


----------

